# How to save money on Diwali



## AdamMidnite (Oct 1, 2018)

Hey buddies,

So I am taking a tour around home country in Diwali and I live in UAE, I want to save up as much money as I can on this trip so I can have that money spent on gifts and souvenirs from the Arab world, long story short, I want to find a good OTA to book through, heard Tajawal's pretty good but I don't know if I can trust them or not, and I posted here before but for some reason the admins removed the post???
Anyway Please help I'm traveling soon and I want expert advice. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

AdamMidnite said:


> Hey buddies,
> 
> So I am taking a tour around home country in Diwali and I live in UAE, I want to save up as much money as I can on this trip so I can have that money spent on gifts and souvenirs from the Arab world, long story short, I want to find a good OTA to book through, heard Tajawal's pretty good but I don't know if I can trust them or not, and I posted here before but for some reason the admins removed the post???
> Anyway Please help I'm traveling soon and I want expert advice.
> ...


Howdy and a more official welcome to the forum. I did not look at any posts that were removed by another moderator but this post looks okay to me
Hopefully you'll be able to get the information you need before too long.


Mabuhay from the Philippines


----------

